# My modem gets very hot, how to cool it?



## Kyo123458 (Jul 14, 2017)

My motem:
http://www.arris.com/surfboard/products/cable-modems/sb6183/


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 14, 2017)

Why cool it? That is the question.


----------



## Kyo123458 (Jul 14, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Why cool it? That is the question.


Isnt it like a pc where if it overheats, problems occur


----------



## natr0n (Jul 14, 2017)

Get a mini house fan pointing at it if it bothers you.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 14, 2017)

Kyo123458 said:


> Isnt it like a pc where if it overheats, problems occur



That begs the question, is there a problem?

You could always aim a fan at it, or if you know circuitry add a 12v fan to the device with some craftiness and soldering.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2017)

Kursah said:


> That begs the question, is there a problem?
> 
> You could always aim a fan at it, or if you know circuitry add a 12v fan to the device with some craftiness and soldering.



My 6121 gets hot, they get pretty dam hot in fact how ever mines lasted some 5 years or there about and hasn't given a single sign of a issue, and that's even in a room without a air conditioner in the room too.

But i my self have been planing of putting a fan on mine just never got around to it. was thinking of just connecting a fan to a powered USB hub and have done with it.

There was some one on here some time ago who took one apart and connected the fan to the input.

Or even a 2-Way 2.1mm DC Barrel Jack Splitter, just make sure you get the right size.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005CHHWZM/?tag=tec06d-20

Side of it is vented still on that model ?, put it on it's side will help too just make sure the PCB part is closest to what ever it's on, could put feet on it too when on it's side so much less heat reflects if on it's side.

Mines been that way for ever lol.

EDIT: Just sits there getting dusty.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2017)

its an arris thats why, fan it directly


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2017)

if it has a USB port, get a USB powered fan and point it right back at the modem.

Or just get a better modem.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 14, 2017)

I can't believe nobody has suggested putting it in ice water... One dip and you'll never have to worry about it over heating again.....
Just in case.. That was a joke..
The USB powered fan is actually a really good idea.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2017)

I use an old laptop cooler made by Antec to cool my modem. Its not 'cool' cool but it keeps the air underneath it moving


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 14, 2017)

Cooling will help the longevity normally! Fan that sucker ...I do


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2017)

Patent pending


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd personally throw in a cheapo laptop cooling pad with some old phone adapter to the wall socket. Looks nice, won't break the bank, saves time, but it won't produce phenomenal results to be fair. Still better than nothing.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2017)

Kyo123458 said:


> Isnt it like a pc where if it overheats, problems occur


"*IF*" it overheats applies to all electronics. But there is a BIG difference between very warm and "over" heating.

There seems to be a common misconception that cooler is always better. That is simply NOT true. It is absolutely essential electronics be properly cooled, but as long as it is operating within its normal operating range, there is nothing to suggest cooler temps cause the device (including CPUs and computers) to perform better, be more stable, or have longer longevity.

What's hot? Have you measured it? I have the SB6141 and it get pretty warm, but it sure is NOT too hot to touch. Note it, like yours is full of ventilation holes designed to let the heat out. So you should be feeling heat. Mine has always run very warm and it is about 5 years old with never a problem.

I just zapped mine with my laser-gun thermometer and the highest temp read was [naturally] at the top at 114°F. That's no big deal for electronics. 

I say, if not broken, don't fix it! Looking at the Data Sheet for the SB6183, you will note it has an "_Environmental Operating Temperature_" of 32 to 104°F. "Environmental" means the room you are in must not be hotter than 104°F. I will assume it is ~30° cooler than that.

Take it outside and give it a blast of compressed air if dusty and make sure it has a few inches of ventilation space around it. Then go back to surfing the Internet. I see no reason to put a fan on it. If it was needed Motorola/Arris would have included one.


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Patent pending


+1, also i use processor box to accomplish that fan !



lZKoce said:


> I'd personally throw in a cheapo laptop cooling pad with some old phone adapter to the wall socket. Looks nice, won't break the bank, saves time, but it won't produce phenomenal results to be fair. Still better than nothing.


another interesting point....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 14, 2017)

peche said:


> +1, also i use processor box to accomplish that



  popsicle stick box, router sits on top, fan plugs into usb port on rear of router, i have removed 2 squares of the plastic router housing from the bottom, each square about 2"x3"....works great + you dont see the fan unless you pick up the router.






@OP,   Routers and modems are typically passively cooled so temperatures in the 60 to 70 range and even more aren't abnormal


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

Why you Worried? These Router have a High Thermal Reach


----------



## Kursah (Jul 14, 2017)

OP hasn't been seen online since 13 minutes after creating this thread. 

Though there are some very creative solutions here, hopefully they'll find it useful among others! 



rk3066 said:


> Why you Worried? These Router have a High Thermal Rich



Thermal rich? Care to explain what that is?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> router sits on top





rk3066 said:


> These Router have a High Thermal Rich





Kursah said:


> Thermal rich? Care to explain what that is?


And how it applies to the OP's "modem" not router?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

Whatever ha same thing. Misspelled so oops


----------



## Kursah (Jul 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Whatever ha same thing. Misspelled so oops



Feel free to fix your typos and misspellings rather than posting further off-topic posts please. Thanks! 

Back on-topic, I can't say I've ever seen or had a modem fail on me personally, but I have seen plenty fail out in the field. Usually attributed to age or abuse though. Not that heat wouldn't be a direct factor of either reason, it is true these devices are built to run on the warmer side. 

As I asked before, is there an actual problem in the first place? We may never know unless the OP comes back...


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 14, 2017)

Kyo123458 said:


> Isnt it like a pc where if it overheats, problems occur


I guess my question is... are you having problems? Or do you just want to cool it down (for no reason)?


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> popsicle stick box, router sits on top, fan plugs into usb port on rear of router, i have removed 2 squares of the plastic router housing from the bottom, each square about 2"x3"....works great + you dont see the fan unless you pick up the router.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll show the ones ive made this afternoon, gonna send some PM's to aviod spam here, but its something like that! also with some generic case parts they work flawless!

Regards,


----------



## Kyo123458 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hmm I guess maybe I am a bit too worried about it, it is warm and not hot to the touch so I guess the motem should be fine. As for the usb fan, that's a great idea and I probably will find use of it for something. Thanks for helping everyone and have a great day!


----------

